# Kevlar pike leader?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I've been pike fishing a lot lately and have been thinking about a more user friendly, but still tooth resistant leader. I use "tie-able" wire but would prefer something more supple like Kevlar. 


I use Kevlar for tying bass flies, and was wondering if anyone uses it for pike leaders. It comes in easy to handle spools. You could use it singly, or double it, or if you want lots of protection you could even braid several strands together. 

Would like to hear some comments on this idea.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You might have a heck of a time getting Kevlar to turn over a big deer hair bug if you're using a fly rod. The American Wire knottable leader is good stuff. If that's what you are already using have you tried dropping down a size or two?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jackster, 

Thanks for the reply. I wasn't clear in my first post. I'm spin fishing, using spinners and Rapalas, also trolling with the same. I use knottable wire and don't like it because it kills the action of the Raps and gets tangled with the Mepps. 

I would like something that is easier to tie and take on/off. I like as little hardware as possible between me and the lure. Pre-tied wire leaders are too clumsy and the knottable wire is too stiff. I must just go ahead and try the Kevlar and post the results.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Kroppe,

Would you ever consider using flourocarb as a leader? 

I'm thinking you could use about 10.in of 15lb. flourocarb and have a leader that is easier to work with.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Ypsifly, 

Is fluorocarbon tooth-proof? If it is, I'll try it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Try a piece of 30# Fireline. (PM me your address, I'll mail you a few yards). Pike are hardly line shy, and Fireline is thin and tough. Hardly ever get bitten off on 20# when a Pike or Muskie takes a Bass lure. When flyfishing, I will often use a couple feet of 50 - 80# Maxima as a leader when tossing big flys to Pike and Muskie, it is stiff and helps bulky flys turn over.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Kroppe,

I've heard of saltwater anglers using it as a shock tippet. If a guy says he is using 6lb test leader material for say snook or permit, the section of leader that is 6lb will most likely be behind a shock tippet that is something like 20lb. If the 6lb was tied directly to the fly, the fishes teeth would cut it in no time at all.

Esox has a good point with the Fireline. It's thinner which would allow a lure to run truer. It also has a rough texture that allows it to cut through weeds.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX is soooooooo right (AGAIN!)
I never use a leader... but I've never had pike cut the 'superbraids' , they might fray it a bit , but NEVER....
Chomp 
Thru it....
Just hang on to the rod TIGHT !! that braided stuff just doesn't stretch & when a pike wails it -- you could lose your grip!!!!!!!!!!
 Robert


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll give fireline a try. I would rather avoid dealing with wire leaders if possible. 

My new goal is to land a decent size pike in one of the lakes near me. My definition of decent is 30" and above.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Chomp !!!!!  
Good luck , man!! Robert


----------

